# RIGTRIP MOND/wED



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for one/two anglers, leaving bayou chico 02:00 am on Monday and coming back Wendesday ...text 341 7166, be serious, we have all the gear, 250/300 miles trip, let me know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wish I could go bud. Good luck!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man if I could, I would! Sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ready to do it, we should have a good trip!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like 2' every 5 seconds and improving through tomorrow. Hope you guys are enjoying it and getting them good. Looking forward to the report


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Clearing the pass as we speak will post a report tomorrow. Good trip had a heartbreaking hook pull after a 2 hour fight with a big tuna but a very enjoyable trip with a variety in the box.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool looking forward to report


----------

